
Sad News - tobr
http://datagenetics.com/blog/june12019/index.html
======
jasmcole
Very sad. Reading datagenetics inspired me to start my own blog, which has
been very fun over the years. Thanks Nick for the great posts and inspiration!

------
watersb
I don't know what to say. My Dad fought off the cancer for nine months, every
day with his granddaughters was a blessing.

~~~
vixen99
We should do not say. As the author writes "You can help by doing wonderful
things, and simply moving the needle in whatever you do in life to make the
World a better place."

------
tobr
I’ve been enjoying this blog for years. It has an amazing web 1.0 spirit and
always great content.

Very sad to hear these news.

------
zubairq
Wish you all the best. Keep up the positive outlook too!

